# Traktor DJ und Streamen?



## lalek (9. November 2003)

moin,

wollte mal nachfragen, wie man mit traktor streamt  wäre echt nice wenn mir es jmd in den einzelnen schritten erklören könnte.

vielleicht gibt es ja auch ein besseres Programm und ihr könnt es mir nennen


----------



## Dace123 (12. Dezember 2010)

gar nicht. ... Leider Da Traktor nur Icecast unterstützst...


----------

